# How much time do you have to put in for a music performance job?



## Caelo (Sep 19, 2009)

In music performance jobs like being a member of an orchestra, how much do you have to meet for the job to rehearse per week?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

It heavily depends on how much time you have left until each concert, how well the orchestra has it down already, the standards of the people directing, producing, and conducting the events, and how much pay everyone is receiving in general. If most everyone is getting decent pay, than it is basically a full time job.

You'll just have to see depending on the many different circumstances with orchestras. If it isn't rude of me to ask, are you in the business yourself?


----------



## Caelo (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm not in the business myself.


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

LukeCash's is right, I just want to expand and be more specific.

For Orchestras, I have found that concerts will vary between 1 and 6 rehearsals. For concerts involving 1 rehearsal, it is usually for kids, or occasionally, light programs only lasting 45min or so - a casual afternoon concert. Obviously, these concerts must have familiar works, and relatively easy ones - so, perhaps J Strauss, a common Mozart overture, Tchaikovsky March Slave etc etc.

For concerts 2-3 rehearsals, these are often pops concerts. Full shows, but no Mahler symphonies! Once again, familiar repertoire, as this still isn't enough time to learn unknown works.

4-6 rehearsals - these are concerts featuring master pieces - the great symphonies, concertos, and overtures. here, more modern works can be approached as well. 6 is quite rare, and only for very demanding programs (this year, it is Mahler 8 for our orchestra that gets 6 rehearsals - and this symphony alone! it's gonna be killer! such a treat for the musicians to have this kind of detailed rehearsal time)

Each week will vary greatly. Most orchestras have contracts that oblige the organization to keep a certain number of services per week - or, at least pay for them! Each orchestra is different in how long their seasons are, and what kinds of concert series they offer. In larger groups, it is quite a chore to work all of this out + scheduling soloists, booking halls and rehearsal spaces etc.

Hope that helps - ask any questions and I'll answer best as I can.


----------



## Caelo (Sep 19, 2009)

What would be the scope of the great variance?

For ex 20hr - 40hr per week?


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

Caelo said:


> What would be the scope of the great variance?
> 
> For ex 20hr - 40hr per week?


Week to week is somewhat consistent within an orchestra (and most professional orchestras are salary possitions), but the breakdown is what varies.

You would have to be specific to what orchestra to answer this question - there are huge differences between NYPhil and Grand Rapids, for instance.

There is also personal practice time - preparations of bowings - stuff like that.

Perhaps it is my turn to ask: Why are you asking? This might make it easier for me to answer if I knew what the point of your questioning is.


----------



## Caelo (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm asking because I was considering the job myself. But I guess there's so little openings.


----------



## nimmysnv (Oct 1, 2009)

A music major should not be looking for jobs... They should be looking to build their own career. Nothing is ever handed to you in the entertainment world. Not these days, anyways.


----------



## Caelo (Sep 19, 2009)

but at least a music major can earn pretty good money when giving lessons. $30/hour is a lot.


----------

